

Ask HN: Great examples of developer hiring advertisements? - ooorrr

I'm thinking of programs like Stripe CTF - things companies have done to really drive interest, from the old Google billboards with hard-to-solve math questions (and I vaguely remember some fake written test) to things done more recently. I'm compiling a list of examples and would love any you can remember!
======
calbear98
Kixeye [http://allthingsd.com/files/2012/05/KIXEYE-RULE-THE-
INTERWEB...](http://allthingsd.com/files/2012/05/KIXEYE-RULE-THE-INTERWEBZ-
BART-AD-272x285.jpg)
[http://cdn1.uptownalmanac.com/cdn/farfuture/TLjMiGusFNsz18B-...](http://cdn1.uptownalmanac.com/cdn/farfuture/TLjMiGusFNsz18B-gQiMfBrFYz6gGNS940uRECghpso/mtime:1336098689/sites/default/files/imagecache/full-
post-width/images-on-cdn/l4ge9.jpg)

Good? Debatable. Memorable? No doubt.

